# Angeln auf Koh Chang/Koh Mak Ostthailand



## chaturanga (4. September 2014)

Hallo,

wer hat Infos was auf den ostthailändischen Inseln im Dezember/Januar geht? Speziell auf dem Meer, Spinnfischen oder Fliegenfischen. Danke im voraus für die Infos.

Gruß Norbert


----------

